# ISO Hot Sauce for Hot Dogs



## Billdolfski (Dec 4, 2006)

Hot dogs are pretty much the bottom of the barrel.  Despite that, I enjoy a good all beef hotdog with onions, mustard and sauce.

That's the catch... I've had good sauce for them and I've made halfway decent sauce for them... but I certainly don't have a good recipe.

Anybody have one to share (besides substituting another meat sauce for one)?


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 4, 2006)

Wha kind of sauce are you talking about?


----------



## Billdolfski (Dec 4, 2006)

A chili type deal that you'd get like at a stadium or something?

Don't know if that's too vague.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 4, 2006)

I sometimes put some jarred chrused hot peppers from a jar on my hot dog.  They are chopped up hot cherry peppers in vinegar.  The same kind of stuff you get on a submarime sandwich if you order it with "hots".

Is it something more than that?


----------



## Billdolfski (Dec 4, 2006)

The hot dog sauces that I have liked kind of like beanless chili.  Well, I doubt most of them are beanless, they beans are just pureed more to add flavor and consistency as opposed to having whole beans it.  Kinda spicy, prolly onions and peppers.

The reason I wouldn't use just chili is because though it is spicy and similar to what i'm asking for, I don't remember any of the sauces that I liked tasted heavily of cumin.


----------



## Billdolfski (Dec 4, 2006)




----------



## Andy M. (Dec 4, 2006)

Sorry, I misread your post.  I was reading chiles and you meant (and said) chili.  

I'd be willing to bet that most ball parks that sell chili dogs do not make their own chili.  They open a can of chili and lay it on the dog.

If you cannot get them to tell you the brand they use, experiment off the supermarket shelf.


----------



## Billdolfski (Dec 4, 2006)

The stuff on the right is supposedly a good, authentic reputable brand and you can order it online.

Unfortunately, the minimum order is 6 1.5lb bags for around $45.  Don't know if shipping is included or not.  Granted, they are freezable and would keep a while... I just have little desire to have that much hotdog.  Finding a decent canned sauce somewhere like you said and experimenting from there would probably be the best idea.


----------



## boufa06 (Dec 4, 2006)

Billdolfski said:
			
		

> The hot dog sauces that I have liked kind of like beanless chili.  Well, I doubt most of them are beanless, they beans are just pureed more to add flavor and consistency as opposed to having whole beans it.  Kinda spicy, prolly onions and peppers.
> 
> The reason I wouldn't use just chili is because though it is spicy and similar to what i'm asking for, I don't remember any of the sauces that I liked tasted heavily of cumin.


Billdolfski, I make my own hot chilli sauce.  It is a bit sweetish though.  It has hot chilli, red peppers, vinegar and sugar and a bit of cornstarch to thicken.


----------

